# new gun for me



## bossloader (Sep 11, 2007)

so I just bought a used Ruger Model M77 Caliber- 7MM Rem MAG i have never shot one and am wondering what most people shoot out of them size and stuff paid $400 how did i do?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Not bad, is it the older model with the tang safety? 

I shot one of those for years starting way back in 1977. I never did really develop a load for it since I picked up a case of Federal Premium rounds for it for less than I could reload them. I still have around 7 or 8 boxes of them.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

bossloader said:


> so I just bought a used Ruger Model M77 Caliber- 7MM Rem MAG i have never shot one and am wondering what most people shoot out of them size and stuff paid $400 how did i do?


Most popular is 140s for deer, 160s for elk. Caliber is really overkill for deer though... but hey, if the recoil doesn't bother you the deer certainly wont know the difference. What barrel length is it? 24 or 26?

I shoot its big brother, the 7STW w/ 160gr Accubonds at 3200fps.

-DallanC


----------



## bossloader (Sep 11, 2007)

it is a 1982 
Model #	00711
have not held it yet bought at online action i hope it is good.


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

Sounds similar to mine. Mine seems a little finicky with light loads. Does great stuff with 162 grain ballistic tip. I think by Hornady.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Personally, I've never cared for the 7mm Mag. Killed Elk for sure, but just didn't do it for me. Sold it after two years. 


The best load I found (handloading) was using a 165gr. bullet. They don't make the bullet anymore but maybe something is close to what I used. It was the 165gr. solid base boat tail. I think Hornady made it.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Ii shoot the 160 accubond for both deer and elk.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

I have an older model m77. 165 federal premiums SBT are tack drivers . Reloaded some 160 SBTs w same results. 160 Accubonds for elk would be ideal also.


----------

